# Pine TV cabinet



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Today I started work on a TV cabinet. It will be a simple affair with panelled sides a cupboard for DVD's at the bottom with a shelf for a DVD player and a TV will sit on the top. I started by cutting the framework timber to size
After measuring for the Mortices they were cut on the bench morticer.
Tennons were cut on the table saw with my jig. They were then trimmed using the RAS. After three hours it was time for the first dry fit of the frame:
Hoping to finish the frame tomorrow and start work on the panels.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Well it must be a big TV.
You could park your truck on it. I like it.

I bought a store model & it's sagging in the middle. (on the "brand new to be modified" "to do" list)

Looking good, keep us up to date with the progress.


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

You are off to good start.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mailee, you sure don't waste time, coming along fine, but the size of the legs! Never in my life have I seen an entertainment cabinet that would be safe to hide under as a bomb shelter!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Feeling a little better today After catching a flu bug that has been doing the rounds I ventured into the workshop again. I did some sanding and managed to get the front frame in glue up
I then set about cutting and preparing the panels that will fit into the frame work. Then these were left in the clamps for the morning.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the panels finished today and tried everything together for a dry fit. With the panels in place the legs still looked too 'chunky' for me so I ran a stopped cove detail around the panels, I think it improves the look and makes the legs look a little lighter, what do you guys think?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The detail looks much better.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI mailee

Looking Good 

It's funny how pictures can be so deceiving at 1st. I tough like many I'm sure you are making a tank of a case just for a TV but now that's it's on top of your table saw it looks just right .. 

Can't wait to see you get it done 



===



mailee said:


> I got the panels finished today and tried everything together for a dry fit. With the panels in place the legs still looked too 'chunky' for me so I ran a stopped cove detail around the panels, I think it improves the look and makes the legs look a little lighter, what do you guys think?


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD
Was just ribbing about how strong. Strong is good. Now that the panels are on its looking like a nice piece of furniture.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I was back on the TV cabinet today and finally got it glued together. I have almost finished varnishing it and am now working on the doors. I still have to add the shelves which I hope to do tomorrow.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the shelves fitted today and the doors sanded and a coat of varnish on them. I must still be under the influence of the flu bug as I went to buy the hinges and only bought one set! Oh well I shall buy another set tomorrow.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice. Looking good.
Very good picture cause I can see you missed a spot on the bottom shelf with the varnish  LOL
Thanks for keeping the progress up to date.
Get well soon.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well it is almost finished apart from the lower shelf which needs the stain finishing. I cut the holes for the cables in the rear and got the doors fitted along with the handles and catch. I have e-mailed a photo to the customer to see if it is up to his expectations, (I think it will be) :sold:


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I can not see any reason why your customer woodn't be pleased with it. Looks great.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I never knew pine could look so good, did you run the pine through a planner or anything like that? If not where did you get such good looking pine? I am so new that it is all magic to me.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

looks great - I think pine is an under rated timber for woodworkers ( especially amateurs such as myself)

Easy, soft grain pattern, easy to work and can be stained to match almost any hardwood

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

You're right on 

At one time we had many of the U-finish furniture stores in COLO. almost all the furniture was pine to keep the cost down,,,i.e. 4 drawer cabinet for 45.oo dollars, round kitchen table for 30.oo dollars, chairs for the table 25.oo dollars ea. they where just run of the mill pine but very well made all that was needed was to stain and finish it and it was done.

It has been many years since I have seen one but I'm sure they are still around..
Most of the cabinets didn't have dovetails drawer joints just staples but they look very nice...but most made out pine  I do recall buying one because I could not buy the wood for what they where selling the cabinet for...with just a little bit of rework it turned out to be a great cabinet...

http://www.unfinishedfurnitureaugustageorgia.com/

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...0&ct=result&cd=1&q=u+finish+furniture&spell=1

====


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi James,

Pine is one of my most favorite wood types to work with. The only drawback to pine is, the sap. It's bout the worse there is for gumming up bits and blades. Just gotta keep lots of cleaners handy. 

I've seen many Pine give Cedar a good run for the money in looks.

Mailee,

You've done a fine job with that cabinet. :sold:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. I didn't run the timber through the planer but just used the table saw and sander to get it somewhere near. I made sure it was square of course but it was just some I had in my stock. 
You are dead right Hamlin that the sap is a pain for blades and I am often cleaning my cutters after use. Still it is a cheap wood and to be expected. I am happy with the finish and it was well worth the hard work. What is more important is the customer was very happy with it and has ordered a nest of tables in the same style. :sold:


----------

